# How to sell your camera !



## timor (May 14, 2014)

Maybe that will help with selling old cameras ?
http://images.craigslist.org/00t0t_6YfRbnEr2Rg_600x450.jpg
What do you think, guys ?


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 14, 2014)

Hmmmm good idea! Not sure if my gf would be up for the publicity though


----------



## petrochemist (May 14, 2014)

It might get a few more views but I doubt it will make much difference in selling. 
A typical response might be 'Camera? I didn't see a camera.'


----------



## webestang64 (May 14, 2014)

Sex sells.......................!


----------



## compur (May 14, 2014)

That camera must be equipped with a below-the-waist level finder.


----------

